# net-im/telegram-desktop --> no sound



## auge (Aug 8, 2021)

I have installed audio/sndio and sound works with all installed audio/multimedia software except net-im/telegram-desktop. Videos will play without sound and speech messages do not work at all.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2021)

Doesn't look like net-im/telegram-desktop supports SNDIO. You can only choose between PulseAudio and Alsa.


----------



## sko (Aug 9, 2021)

telegram-desktop works fine with OSS. I have pulseaudio removed from my systems and sounds from telegram-desktop (notifications as well as videos played from it) are working as expected...


----------



## a6h (Aug 9, 2021)

Currently I use Telegram on browser, but few month back the port was working fine with OSS.
A note on sndio: I'm using both FreeBSD and OpenBSD. Although I like sndio better, but I rather go with natives, e.g. OSS and ipfw on FreeBSD and sndio and pf on OpenBSD. There's nothing wrong if you do otherwise.


----------



## auge (Aug 9, 2021)

shouldn't there be a fallback  to OSS if sndio is not supported or working. I'm watching videos from different sources (i.e Kodi, Firefox). More often Kodi stopped playing sound until i restarted the application. Installing sndio solved this problem.


----------

